
Insect: high precision scientific calculator with full support for physical unit - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/sharkdp/insect
======
happy-go-lucky
Currently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14625795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14625795)

